# Strange records in a shop



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I recalled 10-15 yrs ago i was at a LP music store , they had rarety sometime, and i found
nazi music of ww2 like military music, and i was wondering if an S.S officer sold his vynils,
neo-nazi music is not rare but ww2 nazi music is for collector...

I was wondering if these lp were rare if i should had bought em has archive material, not because im
a nazi or anything like that, it just trigger my curiosity that all( im a nerd).

What im trying to says is , i was not expecting to see this in a store, actual records of nazi germany.
So is this so odd, or common ???

The record store was own by leftist, well kinda witch make this more bizarre the lp were expensive like 50$ each + tx.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Very strange, indeed.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I worked at Musicland (a Sam Goody store) back in 1972, and there were vinyl LPs of Nazi propaganda songs, which were broadcast on the radio. There was a version of "You're the Tops" (Cole Porter) which had been changed, and sung with a German accent, stuff like that. I don't know if these ever made it to CD or not. These are historically significant recordings, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Speaking of strange records, Charles Manson's album "LIE" has been available on CD for years.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Nazi songs on LP were not that rare in the U.S. in the1960s. However, they were sold as "documentaries," usually with a sneering narrator. I listened to a couple in the public library when I was in junior high school.

I still have the CD, purchased from a cut-out bin at Tower Records two decades ago, of the 40-minute audio tape made during the mass suicide in Guyana of 900 Peoples Temple members in 1978. Rev. Jim Jones argues with a reluctant parishioner while gunfire and crying children can be heard in the background. The 78-minute CD is filled out with songs by the Peoples Temple Children's Choir, from an earlier LP issued by the church. It's not a CD I revisit often.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

geralmar said:


> It's not a CD I revisit often.


No, I imagine it wouldn't be. It sounds extremely unpleasant.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

geralmar said:


> Nazi songs on LP were not that rare in the U.S. in the1960s. However, they were sold as "documentaries," usually with a sneering narrator. I listened to a couple in the public library when I was in junior high school.
> 
> I still have the CD, purchased from a cut-out bin at Tower Records 25 years ago, of the 40-minute audio tape made during the mass suicide in Guyana of 900 Peoples Temple members in 1978. Rev. Jim Jones argues with a reluctant parishioner while gunfire and crying children can be heard in the background. The 78-minute CD is filled out with songs by the Peoples Temple Children's Choir, from an earlier LP issued by the church. It's not a CD I revisit often.


There is a You Tube showing the mass suicide and how some who were reluctant were forced into it. Very creepy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a 10" with motorcyclesounds at Nurburgring from the 1965 grandprix there.
Also an elpee with speeches by Churchill and others from the allied forces, and another one with Kennedy speeches.
They don't get much play, but I couldn't resist them for their weirdness. Nowhere near 50 smackers though...


----------

